

Ask HN: What candidate management system (software or otherwise) do you use? - employer

I am the person in our small company who is, amongst other things, currently responsible for managing the hiring of devs. I&#x27;ve done this before quite a few times, and had managed applicants with a spreadsheet. It worked, but it was always a bit clunky.<p>Now, as we&#x27;re growing, the number of open positions is too, and the spreadsheet isn&#x27;t going to cut it anymore. I could write a custom service pretty handily, as our requirements aren&#x27;t that complex, but I&#x27;m wondering if this is a solved problem already. So, HN, please tell me your system for managing job candidates?
======
andriesm
Our product TaskPutty.com should work well for this.

You draw the steps in your hiring process, and then candidates are visualized
as cards flowing through this diagram.

You can also drag&drop your own custom reports, and create automated rules. A
form designer allows you to capture all the right fields that you need.

Single User mode is FREE. There-after pricing starts at $3 per user/month.

While we are marketing it mainly as a CRM, it works well for any process where
you wish to track entities (sales, potential hires, support requests) through
a process consisting of various steps.

~~~
employer
Hi, Andries, thanks for taking the time to reply to me.

I like the idea of Task Putty and your pricing is great, so hopefully you'll
let me provide some constructive criticism. As it stands, your website has
none of the information that I would require to consider using Task Putty.
There's no company name, address, or registration number. There's no cookie
policy, privacy statement, or terms & conditions.

When we store candidate data (at least in the E.U.), we are responsible for
storing it securely, keeping it for several years (for F.O.I. reasons) but no
longer, and ensuring that it is used only for the recruitment purposes that it
was provide to us for. We are responsible for vetting the services we use, and
at a minimum, we would require the above. It's a liability issue for us.

------
kirankn
[https://applybin.com/](https://applybin.com/)

~~~
employer
They seem very good, but their SSL cert is a few months out-of-date and
there's no company information. They might be defunct?

